# "Something" happened to my Alpina Startimer Pilot



## alls3rvice (Sep 10, 2009)

Can you observe any difference? Of course, it is more IWC-esque... but why?


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

alls3rvice said:


> Hm, little or no traffic in this section. That makes me think about how many poeple actually buy FC and Alpina nowadays and how much value will be lost after purchase.
> 
> Anwyay, that above is the seconds hand that makes a big difference, got that with the courtesy of Erdal Yildiz, the CEO of Tourby Watches Co and is made in the same factory as IWC's.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what's different, but it's a great looking watch, as are all FC's IMHO. While there may not be a lot of traffic here, I have high regard for the brand and am seriously considering buying one myself. They get good comments on the main forum, btw.


----------



## alls3rvice (Sep 10, 2009)

I also forgot to say that I spent $40 on some quality screw rivets and modded the OEM strap to be in the same theme with the new watch.

The video is here:


----------

